# My new cut-back built-up saddle pad



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

PICS of the pad!! And tehy even sent me some sheep skin halter covers!!! tell me what yall think!!


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats a niiice pad ya got there. I have one like that, they work great!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I am very sceptical that a pad will solve your saddle fit issues. It would be great if you could get some photos of your saddle on rowdy without the pad and then with the new pad.

However it is a very nice looking pad!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Didnt everyone tell you that just buying a new pad will NOT fix the problem? You should post pictures of the saddle without the pad on his back, and with it. And show that it actually does fix the problem.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well it is built up and cutback, so the built up part with raise the saddle.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, but nothing can really fix an ill fitting saddle. you should really show pictures to prove us wrong.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The build up will not change the angle of the bars on your saddle. It's helpful for a horse with a proper back for the angle of the bars but with a higher and more narrow wither area. 

If your saddle does not fit his back the build up pad will not work and you are still left with the problem of hurting your horse. The bars of a saddle need to lay flat. If they are the wrong angle then the edges of the bars will be digging into his back.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

well It's definitely a pretty saddle pad  even coming from someone who hasn't sat in a western saddle for about... oh 6 years. haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pics to prove you wrong









before^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^








after^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I give all my thanks to the person(xicexveinsx) that helped me!! and she saved me from selling my awesome barrel saddle and buying a new one!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

But you did not fix anything by simply raising the saddle. Now your weight is being distributed differently and will still mess up his back. but whatever, not my horse, not my problem.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hwo will it mess up his back?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Pretty saddle. =]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> The build up will not change the angle of the bars on your saddle. It's helpful for a horse with a proper back for the angle of the bars but with a higher and more narrow wither area.
> 
> If your saddle does not fit his back the build up pad will not work and you are still left with the problem of hurting your horse. The bars of a saddle need to lay flat. If they are the wrong angle then the edges of the bars will be digging into his back.






^^^^ Did you read this??????????? Thats why it will mess up his back!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

If fits every where else,


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Even with the pad it looks too wide to me. I think luvstoride hit it on the nose. Sorry, sometimes the saddle we love just doesnt work for our horse.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you should sell your saddle and just get a new one. I don't see how that would be difficult.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

She's already bought the nice new (and probably expensive) saddle pad...Kinda a bad situation. It looked better. I'd try asking an experienced adult or horseman/trainer, or bring pictures to a tack shop manager and see what they think.
If it *really* dosen't fit I'd get a new saddle.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Gorgeous saddle! And it looks like a good fit to me. My old saddle used to sit like that and then I got a pad like this Supreme Classic Vented Saddle Pad: Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com and it solved the problem so I do believe if you get the correct pad and have a minor problem it can be fixed.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks^^ (thats the best post on here


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Why was it the best post. Because it was the only one that said you were right? Very childish.

Those are only pictures. You really should have someone who knows their stuff look at it on the horse in person. The internet is not the place to be going for help like this. You could possibly injure your horse. (Not saying you will, but you *could*)


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Saddle pads do not fix saddle fit problems. The right saddle (and by this I mean one that is the right shape for your horse's back) and correct fitting by a qualified saddle fitter do.
What worked for SlickDirtyDancing and her horse will not necessarily work for you and Rowdy - different horses and different saddles.
I think someone has used this analogy before, but if you have a shoe that's too tight/doesn't fit, putting socks on, no matter how fancy the sock, isn't going to help.
Sorry, don't want to be negative, just informative. It is a very nice pad though!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've studied your pictures and would like to see one taken from the side and one from the back to be sure but based on what I can see from the 2nd picture, the saddle does not fit your horse and the pad is not helping.

The back of the saddle looks wrong. It may be the angle of the picture which is why I want to see other shots.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok, i will get some when i go out next


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Take a picture of after you ride in the saddle with the pad for over 2 hours...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

RedRoan said:


> Take a picture of after you ride in the saddle with the pad for over 2 hours...


Two hours may not be necessary. A good sweat is what you are trying to accomplish to see his back once the saddle and pad have been removed.

I just came back from a training ride on Boomer and after ~1/2 an hour we were both pretty well sweated up. I'm not convinced that the sweat marks are enough. Too wide an angle or too narrow may give decent marks with a lot of sweat but are still wrong. You want to just bring your horse to a light sweat for a better indicator. On the other hand if there are any dry spots that is a no-no. 

The other thing you want to check after a ride is any tenderness along his back or even welts. All those things are still only indicators. A good fitter or very knowledgeable person is the best - not a friend who "has been around horses forever". (read the first saying in my signature)

BTW, a buildup pad typically causes bridging.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

what is bridging


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> A good sweat is what you are trying to accomplish.


^^ Then she can't sell it. 

Get. A. New. Saddle.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Why couldnt she sell it? Its not like it would be dripping when sold.

But I agree, get a new saddle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Bridging occurs where somewhere along the bars, there is no contact with the horse. It happens with a buildup pad because they are not wedge shaped. The pommel of the saddle is raised but since the pad is not tapered towards the rear, there will be a space between where the buildup ends and the normal pad begins. Since the bars are going over that space it is acting like a bridge so that the bars are not fully in contact with your horse everywhere along the length of the saddle.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Why dont you just sell your saddle and get one that actually fits your horse properly? if you have not gotten it through your head by now, then something is really wrong! PADDING UP DOES NOT HELP AN ILL FITTING SADDLE. period.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Could a moderater close this thread? 
thank you


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Figures. If everyone doesnt agree and say youre right, then you run away. Not a good life attitude.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Always have to rub it in, eh?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*sigh* It makes me sad when sometimes people so badly want to be right that they forget it's about the horse.

Saddle fit cannot be fixed by pads. Period. Things that CAN be fixed by pads are irregular muscle development in a horses back causing issues, i.e. sunken wither pockets, etc. 

Using a pad to lift up the front of the saddle will throw it off balance in other areas. As Iride mentioned, briding is often a result. In any saddle you ride in, you should be able to ride with a very thin pad without any problems being caused.This doesn't mean you have to do it all the time, but it should be possible. If not? Your saddle doesn't fit. It really is that simple.

I've had to have my wintec fitted to my ASH 3 times, and am now spending 4k on a custom made saddle fitted to him. Expensive? Yes. Do I wish I could have fixed the problems with a pad? Heck yes! But it just doesn't work that way. If you want a happy and successful working relationship with your horse, you both have to be comfortable and in good health, and saddle fit is probably the MOST important part of that, at least for a riding horse.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Forgot to say, it normally wont cost 4k to fix saddle fit issues, but I bought a real doozy :]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I believe she is selling the saddle, by the way.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good to hear. A saddle fitting/alteration or selling the saddle were the two best options I think. 

Have fun saddle shopping, I know it can be super fun!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Whipple said:


> Figures. If everyone doesnt agree and say youre right, then you run away. Not a good life attitude.


She is doing the best thing. Stopping an argument before it gets started which is where the thread was heading it seems. 

It is her horse and more than likely no one posting on this thread has seen its fit and effects in person except for her therefore she(and the people she knows) are the only ones who can really give the best advice on how it is fitting and what to do.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe Morgan has the right idea - time to close the thread.


----------

